# Fuel filter change...is it tricky?



## Siatbury

Hi folks.
Have just demonstrated my newbie status by posting in demountable forum (whatever they are!) Sorry moderators can you move to HYMER forum?

I have just bought my first motorhome a HYMER B654 1995 vintage. Looking forward to first 'proper' trip. However in first 200 miles water in diesel light has briefly flashed on with slight blip in power so time to change the filter I think. I am thinking of doing it myself bit am not very experienced in DIY. Can anyone tell me if it is ok to do as novice, and any tips? Cheers. Simon


----------



## tonka

I'm certainly no mechanic but from a past experience..
Just wait and see.. !!! We had this once on a 2.8jtd Fiat and all it turned out to be was a little water/ mositure in the the diesel... Had warning light on and started to loose power a few times.. However a fresh tank of diesel and it all came back to normal and never happened again..

Some with a bit more knowledge will be along soon anyway..


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi Simon I am no expert but managed to change all my filters

If you don't know the last time the fuel, oil and air filters where changed then I would do them all
There may be a drain screw on the fuel filter which may get rid of the water, but I would still change them 

Alan H


----------



## eurajohn

You don't say what base vehicle the Hymer is, if it is Fiat (or Sevel derivatives) then as suggested by Fatalhud there is a drain screw at the bottom of the fuel filter bowl, if you're changing the filter you'll need to prime the system, dependant on vehicle it is normally a rubber bulb in the supply line. Something to be aware of though, be extra careful when replacing the o ring seal, if you get any air leak into the system you will have problems.


----------



## drcotts

There is probally a drain on the bottom of the filter canister. Undoing this will let the water drain off.

If you do need to change it (and it will never hurt) its fairly easy to do. Unscrew the canister and fill the new one with diesel before screwing it back on. Run the engine for a bit whilst the air bleeds out and it should be fine.

Phill


----------



## inkey-2008

Little tip, put cut off lemonade bottle 2 ltr or a good plastic bag with no holes under the filter to catch the diesel when you drain and remove the filter.
Diesel stinks for ages.

Andy


----------



## loddy

If you are not confident to do it, let a professional do it. If you get air in to the system the fuel pump which is integral in the injection pump these days should pull the fuel through, it don't always you could end up with loads of cranking and head scratching and a non start situation, and then the phone call Help !!!

Loddy


----------



## Skar

If it's only "briefly flashed on" then I would ignore it tbh. I've had this on both Citroen and Fiat diesels. 

When it happened in the Citroen I pulled off the motorway and called the local Citroen dealer, he said it was most likely a fault with the sensor but to get back to him if it stayed on for a long period of time. It didn't. 

When it happened in the Fiat I just ignored it and it was ok the next day.


----------



## vicdicdoc

If the fuel filter is the type where you have no drain or you need to fit a new filter - make sure you fill the new filter with diesel before fitting it otherwise it won't draw the fuel through, I fitted a new filter without filling it and 20minutes pulling on the starter done nothing except drain my battery !


----------



## andyandsue

*water fuel*

if its a new purchase id be tempted to change oil and filter and fuel filter too , peace of mind. ive drained my filter very simply details on line . fuel filters can be tricky to change as the seals can be worn and allow air in which can cause grief


----------



## Yorkshirewanderer

*Fuel filter change*

Lots of very good advice even from people that start of explaining they are not experts, I started working in a garage at 15 and have finally managed to escape the motor trade ( I'm 40 next week)
Personally if its something you have not done before find a mechanic and for just a few quid one Saturday they would be happy to do a full service cash in hand, make them a coffee and pay attention to what they do, ask questions and I'm certain you will be able to carry out the next service, just a few hopefully helpful points
1. Fill the new fuel filter with clean diesel before fitting (if canister type) this will reduce the chance of having to bleed the system
2. Don't drain diesel into a plastic bag you will end up with a horrible mess
3. Buy a Haynes manual they cover pretty much everything 
4. What might take you all day Saturday will take a mechanic a couple of hours, how valuable is your time, do you have a good selection of tools?


----------



## blackbirdbiker

eurajohn said:


> You don't say what base vehicle the Hymer is, if it is Fiat (or Sevel derivatives) then as suggested by Fatalhud there is a drain screw at the bottom of the fuel filter bowl, if you're changing the filter you'll need to prime the system, dependant on vehicle it is normally a rubber bulb in the supply line. Something to be aware of though, be extra careful when replacing the o ring seal, if you get any air leak into the system you will have problems.


The letter B means it is a Fiat, Hymer have some wierd and wonderful meanings on their model numbers sometimes..
Keith


----------



## BrianJP

If its Fiat Jtd theres no need to fill new filter as its primed by yhe pump in the tank.


----------



## eurajohn

Apart from the fact that the OP is almost 3 years old, if you read the content they do say they are enquiring about a 1995 base vehicle, hence the reply with information I gave a the time, which I still believe to be correct for that vehicle.
Hopefully they have managed to replace the filter by now.


----------

